# Green thread algae



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

i had diatoms cured it with increasing light to 2.5 WPG and adding a reflector.
i had cyanobacteria cured it with blackouts and a DIY-CO2 with a bell diffuser
now im starting to notice some green thread algae growing on the plant leaves especially the sword after my last water change i cleaned them , but on the next day they are back , do i need to worry about it dominating the tank???

tank is a 15 gallon with 2.5WPG lighting and i have 4 small tetras and a plec .


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

In my tank, at least if we have the same algea, the algea is pearling a lot. This makes the algea more appearent. When i get the threads out it really is a thread. They are very easy to remove and did not dominate my tank yet. 
Maybe you have to increase your nutrients, like no3 and po4. It could be that you are using so much co2 and light that the macro nutrients are running out and algea start to appear. 

I hope you'll succeed in clearing your aquarium.


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks tyrant  

but my algae doesnt pearl and i have no idea about my water parameters ,
but would high CO2 and low nutrients promote green thread algae :S ????
i though that with low CO2 and high nutrients this stuff apears.
i cant see the threads unless i stick my head on the front glas and look closely , they apear to be like 2 -> 4 mm long threads


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Any imbalance of nutrients, including light and carbon (CO2) can trigger algae.

Keep in mind that there is an order, or "hierarchy" in nutrients for plants:

Light > Carbon (eg CO2) > Macros > Micros

You need to work on these going from left to right, starting with light. Once you have good light, then you need to ensure the carbon, etc...

So yes, Tyrant is right: having lots of light and CO2 but not enough Nitrates and Phosphates (macros) will cause problems. Having lots of light and no CO2 injection will cause problems. Having enough light, CO2 and macros but no micros will cause problems..

You see the point I'm sure! 

It has been suggested that most algae problems can be traced back to a lack of CO2 in relation to the lighting level and I can understand why: If you are dosing enough macros and micros and have at least 2wpg/0.52w/liter (these three are easy to make sure of...) and are still having algae issues, it logically means your CO2 readings are off and you don't have enough CO2.


----------

